# S'épanouir



## Gévy

Hola a todos et bonjour à tous,

Je trouve que le verbe s'épanouir est un des mots les plus difficiles à traduire en espagnol. 

Il semble que la tendance soit d'employer "realizarse". C'est triste, non? 

S'épanouir c'est tellement plus que ça! 

Par exemple: un enfant qui s'épanouit, une jeune femme dont le corps s'épanouit, un sourire qui s'épanouit sur le visage, un esprit qui s'épanouit...

Quelles sont vos suggestions?

Mille mercis


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Por los ejemplos que diste me suena a: *crecer, expanderse...*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Araceli,

No, no sería esto. Mira, te explico: este verbo s'épanouir se usa en su origen para las flores: maduran y luego los pétalos se abren y resplandecen de colores.

Este resplendor es el que refleja s'épanouir en los demás empleos, sea moral o físico: bienestar, belleza, felicidad, madurez... y siempre en su cenit. Tiene algo de mágico y envidiable. Hay algo poético en este verbo, va más allá: así como la flor que está en todo su esplandor a ti, por contemplarla, te llena de su belleza, hablas de alguien "qui s'épanouit" con admiración, ternura o felicidad. 

No sé si habré sabido transmitir todo el contenido que yo veo que encierra este verbo, espero que sí.

Un saludito


----------



## araceli

Hola de vuelta:
Me fijé en un diccionario chiquito y viejito (anterior a 1924), que dice:
*épanouir* = abrir: empezar a descogerse (?) las flores // ensanchar, dilatar (el corazón)
*épanouissement* = abertura (de las flores) // dilatación (del ánimo)


----------



## Gévy

Muy interesante, Araceli, a veces se encuentran traducciones maravillososas en los diccionarios antiguos. Te agradezco mucho este envío.

Y mira también este verbo *descoger*, que no conocía, pero que acabo de buscar en el DRAE: _desplegar, extender o soltar lo que está plegado, arrolado o recogido. _

Así que para las flores es el verbo ideal para traducir s'épanouir. Te debo una! Gracias 
Los demás verbos, los que expresan el sentido figurado, pero solo para el corazón, no están mal, pero quizás podamos encontrar algo mejor aún, algo más fresco o póético, evocador, no sé...

Un saludo


----------



## nanda_fer99

Gévy said:
			
		

> Par exemple: un enfant qui s'épanouit, une jeune femme dont le corps s'épanouit, un sourire qui s'épanouit sur le visage, un esprit qui s'épanouit...


 
Otras posibilidades:
una criatura que se desarrolla, un cuerpo de mujer que se regocija, una sonrisa que se ensancha en el rostro, un espíritu que alcanza la plenitud...


----------



## anlifa

Yo también lo veo ahí, entre desarrollo, desarrollarse y florecer...


----------



## Gévy

Llegar a la plenitud, sí, alcanzarla, ésta es la idea. Es decir que el desarrollo es óptimo, perfecto, armónico. Plenitud y armonía combinadas, eso es.

Regocijarse, para un cuerpo, lo veo muy distinto, quizás se use ese verbo con matices distintos en Ecuador, Nanda. Me gustaría que nos lo explicaras. Yo me refería a las formas del cuerpo que llegan a su plenitud.

Por otra parte, hay un verbo que podría significar "llegar a su plenitud", por sí solo, incluso si su uso habitual se saca de otro campo?

Sois fantásticos, vuestra ayuda me es muy útil. Muchas gracias por todas estas propuestas y ese trabajo en común.

Un saludito desde Madrid donde resplandece el sol.


----------



## Jade14

Bonjour à tous/ toutes!

N'y aurait-il pas une autre facon de traduire "*s'**é**panouir*" dans le contexte suivant?

"Le soleil est source de vie, la condition pour que la vie *s’épanouisse*."
"El sol es fuente de vida, la condicion para *hacer feliz* la vida."

Merci!
Jade


----------



## lpfr

"El sol es fuente de vida, la condición para que la vida se desarrolle."


----------



## paz-paix

Hola! Mi primer post en este foro va para mi palabra favorita en francés. No tiene una traducción exacta. Es una palabra tan gráfica: puedes ver cómo aquello se extiende, se brinda al mundo con plenitud y gracia.
Yo pondría, aunque no registre todos los matices del francés: para que la vida florezca.
Saludos,
paz


----------



## pixma

Salut !

Il y a d'autres possibilités. Regarde ici, pas ici.


----------



## Jade14

Muchas gracias!

Justo me preguntaba si se podía decir de la vida que "florece" en espanol. Yo creo que esa palabra transmite mejor lo que quiere decir la palabra "épanouir" en mi contexto. Gracias, Paz!


----------



## paz-paix

Jade, me alegro mucho haberte sido útil!! Saludos et à bientôt, j´espère !

paz


----------



## JRMM

18-04-08
Lamento mi tardanza de casi dos años Gèvy, pero buscando _s'épanouir _encontré tu pregunta y las respuestas que suscitó.
Quizás ya no te sirva de nada, pero me parece que lo más adecuado para los contextos que das es:
Resplandecer o llegar a su plenitud.
Yo lo buscaba a propósito de:
(hablando de los jóvenes) _et ne peut s'épanouir dans le climat chevaleresque..._
que yo traduciría así:
no pueden llegar a su plenitud (o resplandecer) en el clima (o ambiente) caballeresco.
Bueno, es todo. ¡Más vale tarde que nunca!


----------



## yserien

El verbo épanouir en su forma reflexiva se hecho para las mujeres, pero sobre todo para las flores.Ved un pequeño brote de planta que no nos dice casi nada. Por un milagro de la técnica foto-cine-matográfica en cuestión de segundos s'épanouie en un arbolillo con sus hojas,ramas y flores (incluso frutos) de todas formas y colores.


----------



## lechat_75

Bonjour !!!

He seguido con apasionante interés vuestra conversación. Me uno, ahora, para informar a Gévy de que, lamentablemente, NO HAY una palabra en español que equivalga al maravilloso significado del _s'épanouir_ francés. Se pueden encontrar palabras que equivalen más o menos, claro, pero ninguna con la carga real de la palabra francesa.

Muchas veces he reflexionado sobre el tema, y creo que esa imposibilidad de traducción se debe a los rasgos diferenciales de los idiomas... ¡No sé si estaréis de acuerdo en este reflexión! Tampoco lo busco, eh?? Es sólo mi razonamiento... me he acordado al leer...

Bisoux à tou-s-tes !

Le chat


----------



## Balonvolea

Quizá el verbo *eclosionar* pueda aproximarse a _s'épanouir_. A ver qué os parece. 

Dice el DRAE:


> *eclosionar**.
> 
> ** 1.     * intr. Dicho de un capullo de flor: *abrirse*      (‖ separarse los pétalos).
> 
> 
> * 2.     * intr. Dicho de una crisálida o de un huevo: Romperse su envoltura para permitir la salida o nacimiento del animal.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> *eclosión**.*
> 
> 
> (Del fr. _éclosion_).
> 
> 
> * 1.     * f. Acción de eclosionar.
> 
> 
> * 2.     * f. Brote, manifestación, aparición súbita de un movimiento cultural o de otro fenómeno histórico, psicológico, etc.
> 
> 
> * 3.     * f._ Med._ Acción de abrirse el ovario para dar salida al óvulo.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



También he visto usar este verbo de manera figurada, con el sentido de algo oculto que se manifiesta de repente en todo su esplendor y deja cautivados a los que lo perciben. 

Un saludo.


----------



## lechat_75

.. pues sí Balonvolea, *eclosionar* es una muy buena traducción... pero no guarda ninguna relación con el _cómo_ y el _para qué_ se utiliza *épanouir* en francés. 

Osea, quiero decir; no puedo decir: "_me siento eclosionada_" para transmitir la carga positiva y la amplitud que tiene y transmite en francés la expresión "_je me sens épanouie_".. Sería como sentirse pletórica, feliz, completa, satisfecha y realizada.. y todo junto, a la vez y en una sola palabra ¿entiendes?

A éso era precisamente a lo que me refería con mi comentario el otro día: no hay una expresión igual de bonita y con el mismo sentido en español.. ¡Bueno!

Salut à tou-s-tes et bonne semaine !!


Le chat


----------



## amateur65

Para seguir con este hilo, como procuraríamos traducir esta frase de un poema del poeta Antoine Pol:

 Mais dont la svelte silhouette 
Est si gracieuse et fluette 
*Qu'on en demeure épanoui ¿*(que uno permanece dichoso)?


----------



## Aire_Azul

¡Hola !  Buenas noches a todos,


Este hilo es muy interesante y tu pregunta, *amateur65 *(_muy buena, tu firma...  )_, me cautiva. Y no sólo porque este poema dio lugar a unas de las canciones más bellas de Georges Brassens, sino porque este verso, por parecer tan sencillo y tan evidente en francés debe de ser muy difícil de traducir.
Me parece que se podría transcribir el adjetivo «*épanoui*» por «*radiante*» , pero no me convence, ya que creo importante evocar el aspeto perfectivo del verbo francés.
Por eso, lo traduciría por un gerundio, aunque casi nada de lo que encontré me convence.

«*Irradiando*» sería el que me parece no encajar demasiado mal... Pero dudo que sea una buena traducción por ser demasiado fuerte. «*épanoui*» suena como muy delicado.

Espero que muchos amigos del foro van a proponer otras traducciones posibles.

Un saludo a todos.

Josiane


----------



## amateur65

Gracias, Aire, y efectivamente conocí el poema a traves de la canción de Georges Brassens, pero soy incapaz de traducir esa frase al español sin que pierda el sentido que tiene en francés.
un saludo


----------



## Aire_Azul

Ahora me pregunto si el participio "maravillado" no convendrìa aquì...

A ver si otros amigos foristas vienen a proponer otras traducciones possibles...
Buenas noches.

Josiane


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.

¿...que nos llena de regocijo?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous !

Vraiment pas facile à traduire, ce verbe, ça se confirme. Je crois qu'il faut prendre la tangente et renoncer à traduire tous les aspects du verbe, pour n'en retenir que ceux qui traduiront une image de bien être et de plaisir.

Peut-être pourrions-nous passer par une expression imagée comme "quedarse en la gloria" ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Buenas tardes a todos

En este caso en particular creo que se podría traducir como "quedarse extasiado".

Saludos


----------



## amateur65

Ante todo gracias a todos y todas, me gusta la expresión propuesta por Gèvy " quedarse en la gloria", de todas formas veremos si alguien propone algo mejor.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## albertovidal

Sé que este hilo es bastante viejo pero he encontrado que, en algunos casos, puede traducirse como *plenitud* o *culminación*.
Espero que este comentario pueda aportar algo positivo.


----------



## amateur65

se me habia olvidado este hilo, pero veo que sigue sin ser facil poder darle una traducción, pero no se Alberto la frase se las trae consigo. Un saludo


----------



## FredRomano

abertovidal said:


> Sé que este hilo es bastante viejo pero he encontrado que, en algunos casos, puede traducirse como *plenitud* o *culminación*.
> Espero que este comentario pueda aportar algo positivo.


 
Muchas gracias, Alberto. Sin embargo,*s'épanouir* es un acto mientras *plenitud* sería el resultado de ese acto. En cuanto a *culminación* es algo así casí como el contrario: pues es cuando la luna está llena y se ha *épanouie*, en la *culminación* de su ciclo, que empieza a decrecer. Para poder *s'épanouir*, uno/a ha de estar tieso como un brote. La flor para poder *s'épanouir* tiene que estar en estado de capullo.* L'épanouissement* es el estado dinámico justo antes de la plenitud, por esa tan especial caracteristica, espero que siga abierto el hilo hasta que encontremos algo idóneo. Quizas se podría avanzar que lo más cercano sería el verbo *estar*, por su dinamismo, aunque no refleja la promesa, la esperanza, la vitalidad que entraña el verbo *s'épanouir*.


----------



## nikopol

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, me las estoy viendo canutas para traducir "s'épanouir" en la siguiente frase:

La liberté et l'initiative individuelles semblaient *s'épanouir* jusque dans certains coins reculés de la planète.

La libertad y la iniciativa individuales parecían *realizarse/cumplirse/desarrollarse* ???

Alguna sugerencia?

(Mira que es difícil traducir al español esta palabra...)

Gracias.

Nik.


----------



## FredRomano

diría las libertades individuales parecián *desarrollarse*...


----------



## esteban

En este caso, podría ser igualmente:


La liberté et l'initiative individuelles semblaient s'épanouir...
La libertad y la iniciativa individuales parecían florecer...


En otros contextos más clásicos:


Je ne m'épanouis pas dans mon travail.
Mi trabajo no me llena. 


Y como ya han dicho otros: desarrollarse, crecer (como persona), realizarse, etc.


Saludos
esteban


----------



## FredRomano

Florecer está muy bonito en ese contexto, aunque un poco literario, pero florecer creo que dificilmente se puede aplicar a personas. El problema de traducción yace en la especialidad del francés de usar palabras "genericas" (que se pueden aplicar en diversos sentidos y/o contextos) cuando el castellano es más preciso, p.e. hay tres palabras en español para decir _aimer_ y en francés _on aime_ de la misma forma el queso como a una mujer. Es algo así como la filosofía de los lenguajes que impide la traducción del verbo s'épanouir


----------



## albertovidal

Habrìa que tener un contexto màs amplio, pero estoy de acuerdo con Athos en el sentido de "nos llena de regozijo" para muchas situaciones


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Gévy said:


> Quelles sont vos suggestions?


 
Hola,

El verbo despertar (y también el sustantivo) convenientemente matizado y utilizado puede, en algunos textos, compartir connotaciones con s'épanouir (y con épanouissement). Es una opción a tener en cuenta, aunque no sirva en todos los casos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ming Dang go,

Sí, es cierto, puede ser una traducción muy válida en algunos casos.

Merci. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FredRomano

!Anda! Me atrevo a traducir lo de Brassens de la siguiente forma:
"... qu'il en demeure épanoui"
"... que se queda todo descapullado"
El diccionario de WordReference pone para descapullar: quitar el botón cuando él de la RAE da la exacta definición: quitar el capullo
Pero mi duda es que esa traducción resulte demasiado explicita y entonces el verso podría parecer hasta porno...


----------



## Paquita

FredRomano said:


> quitar el capullo
> Pero mi duda es que esa traducción resulte demasiado explicita y entonces el verso podría parecer hasta porno...



No se trata de "quitar" el capullo... *Al contrario*, este capullo se abre para dar paso a la flor...


----------



## FredRomano

Paquit& said:


> No se trata de "quitar" el capullo... *Al contrario*, este capullo se abre para dar paso a la flor...


 
Tan sólo daba las definiciones de ambos diccionarios. Pero sí, tienes razón, el capullo (_ s'épanouit_) se descapulla.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

FredRomano said:


> !Anda! Me atrevo a traducir lo de Brassens de la siguiente forma:
> "... qu'il en demeure épanoui"
> "... que se queda todo descapullado"
> ...
> Pero mi duda es que esa traducción resulte demasiado explicita y entonces el verso podría parecer hasta porno...


 
Pues... yo creo que aciertas de lleno. Descapullar, además de arrancar el capullo, significa también (vulgarmente y en España, por lo menos) retirar el prepucio del glande dejando este último al aire. Es una  interpretación del verso, creo, muy acertada... Lo que pasa es que no es el mismo registro, ni el mismo estilo, y la precisión anatómica de tu propuesta le puede quitar algo de poesía al verso...

Bueno, en cualquier caso me ha encantado, que lo sepas...

Aporto propuestas para el verso, aunque sin mucha convicción (ni colorido): 

exultante
pletórico

Saludos


----------



## FredRomano

bueno la verdad es que el verso francés tambien entraña alguna que otra suggestión, de hecho de forma más poética, pero no menos explicita, lo que no es de extrañar por parte del verdísimo Brassens. Hay una evidente gallardía, de raíces campesinas, muy fresca, impertinente e inocente, en todos sus textos. Y gracias por tus piropos linguïsticos.


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola, algún año después.
 El post de Gévy, magnífico, del 25-5006, indicado por Paquita, también yo lo he seguido con mucho interés, con todas las aportaciones.

Queriendo aportar expansionarse, me he dado cuenta de que *expandir-se* es más apropiado con el sentido de s'épanouir.
Según el diccionario de María Moliner, viene del latín *expandere*. Una de sus acepciones, en este mismo diccionario, es extenderse, dilatarse, desplegarse (que ya dijo Gévy respecto a la flor) y difundirse, en el caso de una noticia.

Ya veis cuánto dio de sí la idea de Gévy.
 Siento no haberlo reportado, porque no he sabido. Lo recomiendo.
Saludos
Wuppie


----------



## FredRomano

creo que expandirse no está mal pero no hay el vinculo a la temporalidad: uno puede expandirse sin límites, en cuanto a s'épanouir hace referencias temporales a la edad o la temporada. S'épanouir es uno de los procesos vitales de la vida; expandirse puede llegar a ahogar a los demás, quizas sería la consecuencia de un épanouissement continuo, que no desembocaría en una forma adulta, madura, y por consiguiente la expansión se volvería esteril.


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola, FredRomano.
 Lo que dices podría llegar a ser discutible...
 Lo que pasa es que me he equivocado de hilo, y como soy torpe en estos menesteres, mi mensaje ha venido volando aquí, a expandirse.

  Me he encontrado esta tarde con el hilo que abrió Gévy en el 2006 y que tuvo mucha resonancia. De ahí mi mensaje anterior.

   Gracias, no deja de ser interesante, aunque ahora no estoy en esa onda.
   Saludos
   Wuppie


----------



## albertovidal

amateur65 said:


> Para seguir con este hilo, como procuraríamos traducir esta frase de un poema del poeta Antoine Pol:
> 
> Mais dont la svelte silhouette
> Est si gracieuse et fluette
> *Qu'on en demeure épanoui ¿*(que uno permanece dichoso)?


Yo le daría aacepción de "que uno permanece *exultante*"


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola. 
 Me gustaría leer algo más de ese poema, pero no te hagas ilusiones, porque para traducir poemas del francés, como de cualquier otra lengua, hay que ser ducho en esa lengua, y no lo soy.
 Te lo pregunto por puro interés.
 Un saludo
 Wuppie


----------



## Gepo

Ya un año y medio más tarde, me pliego a las opciones propuestas vinculadas a *florecer*, y agrego la expresión *en flor*, que en otros contextos puede corresponder perfectamente (por ejemplo, en el caso del participio _épanoui_.

*en flor*.
1. loc. adj. En el estado inmediatamente anterior a la madurez. U. t. c. loc. adv.
2. loc. adj. En el estado de mayor esplendor o belleza. U. t. c. loc. adv.​
Recuerdo cuando Serrat cantaba _De parto_: 

...a esa muchacha *en flor* por la que anduvo el amor regalando simiente.​
Au revoir


----------



## FredRomano

très joli Gepo, a mí también me encanta Serat


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola:

Me pregunto cómo expresar lo siguiente (en azul):



> Le montage final de 40 minutes, où manquent quelques plans remplacés par deux cartons, est néanmoins celui d'une œuvre achevée3dans laquelle Jean Renoir laisse s'épanouir ses thèmes de prédilection (sensualité, relation à la nature et à l'eau, satire sociale, ordre et désordre) dans une nature qui fait penser aux peintures de son père Auguste Renoir.


Fuente

... en la cual Jean Renoir deja (¿permite?) que ¿florezcan? sus temas predilectos...
Suena demasiado poético. Bienvenida cualquier sugerencia. Gracias


----------



## Paquita

da rienda suelta a 
?????????????????


----------



## camargo

Hola

Se podría decir "deja que afloren sus temas predilectos".

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola camargo:

Aflorar (= affleurer) no es lo mismo que s'épanouir. Aflorar solo es aparecer a la superficie, y s'épanouir es todo lo que se produce después, el proceso de desarrollo, progresión y expansión.

Está más cerca del desbordamiento que del afloramiento, para definirlo de algún modo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Hola

En ese caso, entonces, quizá se podría decir que "agota/despliega sus temas predilectos"...

Saludos


----------



## WUPPIE

Gévy said:


> Hola camargo:
> 
> Aflorar (= affleurer) no es lo mismo que s'épanouir. Aflorar solo es aparecer a la superficie, y s'épanouir es todo lo que se produce después, el proceso de desarrollo, progresión y expansión.
> 
> Está más cerca del desbordamiento que del afloramiento, para definirlo de algún modo.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Me gusta mucho esa opción. Por tratarse de poesía, se entra en esa idea, la del "desbordamiento" que dice Gevy, que a mí personalmente me parece muy buena.
 Saludos
  Wuppie


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gévy said:


> Hola camargo:
> 
> Aflorar (= affleurer) no es lo mismo que s'épanouir. Aflorar solo es aparecer a la superficie, y s'épanouir es todo lo que se produce después, el proceso de desarrollo, progresión y expansión.
> 
> Está más cerca del desbordamiento que del afloramiento, para definirlo de algún modo.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Sí, diría, además, que aflorar afloran las cosas que estaban ocultas, contenidas, reprimidas, que no sería el caso, creo yo, ya que son sus temas habituales.
Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
Saludos


----------



## galizano

Hola 

¿No encajaría "deja dilatar....."?


----------



## Gepo

Pues a mí la propuesta de Paquit& me parece inmejorable. Voto por "*da rienda suelta* a sus temas predilectos...".

Saludos


----------



## FredRomano

Gepo said:


> Pues a mí la propuesta de Paquit& me parece inmejorable. Voto por "*da rienda suelta* a sus temas predilectos...".
> 
> Saludos


Lo siento pero dar rienda suelta no entraña uno de los aspectos esenciales de "s'épanouir" que es lo de la mejoría al nivel personal. Al contrario, "dar rienda suelta" evoca cierta degradación personal.


----------



## Gepo

FredRomano said:


> Lo siento pero dar rienda suelta no entraña uno de los aspectos esenciales de "s'épanouir" que es lo de la mejoría al nivel personal. Al contrario, "dar rienda suelta" evoca cierta degradación personal.


De ninguna manera, FredRomano
El DRAE indica que "dar rienda suelta" significa "dar libre curso", y eso no tiene nada que ver con mejorías o degradaciones. 
Para el contexto citado, "dar rienda suelta" o "dar libre curso" son traducciones perfectamente aceptables.
Saludos


----------

